# 2 cycle carb tester



## TownWrench (Sep 27, 2005)

anyone have experiance with a carb pressure tester?Are they worth the 40 to 50 dollar investment for troubleshooting or just rebuild the carb



thanks townwrench


----------



## stihl #1 (Feb 4, 2007)

TownWrench said:


> anyone have experiance with a carb pressure tester?Are they worth the 40 to 50 dollar investment for troubleshooting or just rebuild the carb
> 
> 
> 
> thanks townwrench


All you need is a way to put no more than 10 PSI into the inlet fitting to see if the fuel pump gasket and diaphragm are holding, as well as the inlet needle. Get a small gauge that will read no higher than 30 PSI, put a plastic TEE on it, and put a 12" hose on one side of thew TEE and a short piece of hose on the other. Get a purge primer flange from a STIHL dealer, part number 1130 350 6200 and hook it to the other side of the TEE. The primer has two small fittings sticking out of the back, one short and one long. I can remember which one to use but hook the hose to one of them, pinch off the open hose on the other side and pump the purge primer bulb, and the gauge should show pressure rising. If not switch to the other nipple on the primer and try again. This will work just as good as a thumb gauge you buy for $50.
Never pump over 10 PSI as the newer carbs have mylar diaphragms in them and you can ruin them by going higher than that.


----------

